

Looking for a cofounder level role? Join me; I've already got the ball rolling - PartnerUp

TL,DR: Longtime reader, throwaway account. Started e-commerce company solo a while ago and planning to join an accelerator soon. Looking to ante-up by adding 1-2 people (ops&#x2F;marketing and possibly tech) on mutual trial basis to start. I&#x27;m generalist (design business &amp; some tech).<p>MORE: I recently established an art-focused e-commerce startup, centered on redefining discoverability with a twist and direct sales of unique goods from indie designers. Planning to join an accelerator soon and would love to have a team in order to grow and capitalize on the program&#x27;s resources and connections.<p>Rather than speed dating and swiftly declaring love until death do us part, I figured an extended dating trial of a few months might be more practical. Compensation could be structured as stipend paid during the accelerator period followed by negotiated equity (on vesting schedule) if both parties agree to continue working together. Possibility for full salary when the startup gets funding (or reaches applicable sales milestone first).<p>I&#x27;m open to partners from anywhere, as long as you can relocate to North America to participate in accelerator and possibly stay afterwards. Contact me if interested: artystartup [at] google&#x27;s email service
======
rahimnathwani
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7430082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7430082)

